# Zzeta 3600



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Zzeta 3600, mint condition casted 25 times on field. $500.00

```
/Users/jordancruzjr/Desktop/28511758_10211427919560396_1815007675_n.jpg
```


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

NO LONGER FOR SALE. Please delete post.


----------

